# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Aegean Star [Union Lyttelton, Seaway Melbourne, Fast Trader]

## cpt. mimis

το έτζιαν σταρ το είδα στο ais να έρχεται από ένα κόλπο κοντά στην κόρινθο. Ξέρει κάποιος το λόγο που βρισκόταν εκεί?

----------


## Apostolos

Μάλλον απο Πάτρα θα ήρθε... Τελευταία ερχόμενο απο Ισραήλ κάνει μια στάση στην Πάτρα πρώτα, αδειάζει αρκετές καρότσες-ψυγεία και μετά μέσω Κορίνθου έρχετε Πειραιά. Ίσως και σήμερα να συνέβει κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## cpt. mimis

Δεν το ξερα πως πάει και από πάτρα. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Από τα πρώτα πλοία της εταιρείας του. Αγοράστηκε το 2001 από την DEMLINE EGYPT MARITIME. Χτίστηκε το 1977 στη Νορβηγία και είναι αδερφάκι με αρκετά πλοία που ήδη βρίσκονται και ταξιδεύουν εντός Ελλάδας.

----------


## polykas

Μία φωτό του πλοίου στην Ιχθυόσκαλα.... :Sad: 






aegean star.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Mια προσφατη φωτο για τον φιλο μου τον cpt. mimis που του αρεσουν τα συγκεκριμενα πλοια
AEGEAN STAR.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

> Μία φωτό του πλοίου στην Ιχθυόσκαλα....


Μάλλον στο Ικόνιο ειναι το πλοίο ε?

----------


## Apostolos

Απο σήμερα σκάτζα στον Αρχάγγελο, για Κρήτη και Χίο Μυτιληνη...

----------


## MYTILENE

Το βαποράκι :Wink:  ήρθε πρίν 10 λεπτά:shock:-ταχύπλοο είναι????- στη Μυτιλήνη και μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες να δέσει δεν μπόρεσε τελικά λόγω νοτιάδων και έχει βγεί αρόδο :Wink: !!!!
ΥΓ:Που είσαι ρε ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ να το δέσεις :Razz:

----------


## tasos_33

aixw merika kena oso afora to aegean star;(se pia aiteria aneikei?).eiparxei kapios na me eneimerosei???

----------


## tasos_33

apo mia anazitisei pou ekana lene oti aneikei sthn ANEK eisxyei;;;;

----------


## dimitris

Θα σου απαντησω χωρις να γνωριζω πολλα, το πλοιο ανηκει στην Aegean Cargo του Κωστα Αγαπητου αυτο οπως και καποια αλλα φαινεται να ειναι ναυλωμενα στην ΑΝΕΚ.
Ο φιλος Apostolos ισως να γνωριζει περισσοτερα και μας δωσει τα φωτα του!

----------


## tasos_33

an eiparxei kapios gia perisotera kallos.pantos s'euxaristo file dimitri..

----------


## marioskef

Και μια και το συζηταμε, η αγορά της A. Cargo απο την Sea Star τελικά προχώρησε? Δεν έχω ακύσει κάτι τελευταία

----------


## Apostolos

> Θα σου απαντησω χωρις να γνωριζω πολλα, το πλοιο ανηκει στην Aegean Cargo του Κωστα Αγαπητου αυτο οπως και καποια αλλα φαινεται να ειναι ναυλωμενα στην ΑΝΕΚ.


Με λίγα και απλά λόγια με κάλυψες. Η ΑΝΕΚ δέν ειχε, δέν έχει και δεν θα αποκτήσει ποτέ RoRo όσο υπάρχει η σχέση Αγαπητού Βαρδινογιάννη. Παλαιώτερα που το Γκλόρυ και το Σταρ ειχαν τα λογότυπα ANEK Cargo ήταν απλά πεταμένες μπογιές στις πλευρές του πλοίου.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ανοιχτά της Ρόδου και με κατεύθυνση το λιμάνι της Λεμεσσού πέρασε σήμερα  το AEGEAN STAR.


DSCN1226.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Το Aegean Star στο κερατσινι.
Απο οτι βλεπω απο την πλωρη και πισω εχει βαφτει.

P5101837.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μερικές μακρινές φωτο από τη σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο .
DSCF0324.jpg

DSCF0325b.jpg

DSCF0326.jpg

----------


## sea world

BLEPW-MESW GOOGLE-OTI TO PLOIO EINAI STO LIMANI TOY PEIRAIA! KSEROYME GIATI EINAI MESA? ETOIMAZETAI GIA KAMIA NAYLWSH-ANTIKATASTASH H' DROMOLOGHSH KAPOY? :Confused:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν από λίγα λεπτά μπήκε στον κόλπο της Σούδας... :Wink: 
P7112185.JPG

P7112203.JPG

P7112254.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Ποια Ρομίλντα μου λέτε εσείς......Aegean Star εν δράση!!! Αφιερωμένη στον Dimitris T.... :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Ποια Ρομίλντα μου λέτε εσείς......Aegean Star εν δράση!!! Αφιερωμένη στον Dimitris T....


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε ndimitr93 για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά,πολύ καλή φωτο.

----------


## ndimitr93

Μόλις αναχώρησε για Ικαρία, για να αποσυμφορήσει την κατάσταση με τα φορτηγά....Γνωστό το πρόβλημα πλέον..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Notis

Σούδα 26/07/2009

S5000929X.jpg

S5000930X.jpg

----------


## laz94

To Aegean Star έξω από τον Πειραια. Για τους *Dimitris T* και *ndimitr93* :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

¶φιξη στην Σούδα προχτές, 13-08-09.....αφιερωμένη στον Λάζαρο :Wink: 
P8130724.jpg

----------


## laz94

> ¶φιξη στην Σούδα προχτές, 13-08-09.....αφιερωμένη στον Λάζαρο
> P8130724.jpg


Ευχαριστώ Νίκο! Πολύ ωραία! :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Αναχώρηση απο Σούδα.....

----------


## opelmanos

To πλοίο πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι.Αφιεrώνεται στον ndimitr93 και viman .Θα ακολουθήσουν και φωτό από την αναχώρηση του σε λίγο


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60200

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60202

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60203

----------


## ndimitr93

Να σαι καλά Μάνο.....Ανταποδίδω.... :Very Happy: 
Δένοντας στην Σούδα.... :Wink: 
P8130782.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Eυχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο ανταποδίδω και εγώ
Ξεκίνημα μηχανών ..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60215
Αναχώρηση...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60216

----------


## opelmanos

Η συνέχεια.....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60222

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60223

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60224

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60225

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60226

----------


## opelmanos

Και μια τελευταία...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60227
Η αλήθεια είναι οτί η πόλη εγινέ τεκές με τόση κάπνα!!!! :Cool: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60228

----------


## ndimitr93

Να σαι καλά Μάνο....Ανταποδίδω!!! :Very Happy: 
Σούδα, 17-08-09... :Wink: 
P8170833.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος στο λιμάνι του Aegean Star κατά τη χτεσινή άφιξη στη Χίο. Αφιερωμένες στους φίλοους ndimitr93,opelmanos & laz94.

----------


## ndimitr93

Aegean Star χθες στην Σούδα... :Very Happy:  Αφιερωμένες στον Δημήτρη... :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Aegean Star χθες στην Σούδα... Αφιερωμένες στον Δημήτρη...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  για την αφιέρωση φίλε Νίκο,να σαι καλά.πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Aegean Star σε μανούβρα στην Σούδα....

Αφιερωμένη στον Μάνο και στον Δημήτρη, δύο ακούραστους ανταποκριτές από την καρδιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου....

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικολιό αλλά το πλόιο φαίνεται πολύ ταλαιπώρημένο.Πότε είναι η φωτό?

----------


## DimitrisT

Να σαι καλά φίλε Νίκο για την αφιέρωση,σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικολιό αλλά το πλόιο φαίνεται πολύ ταλαιπώρημένο.Πότε είναι η φωτό?


Η φώτο είναι τον Φλεβάρη.... :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## dokimakos21

Πως τα καταφερα κ ειμαι μεσα σε φωτογραφιες αφου πηγα μονο ενα ταξιδι με το ΣΤΑΡ...χαχαχαχα

----------


## ndimitr93

Aegean Star σε μανούβρα στην Σούδα......
Συνοδευόμενο από τα Χρόνια Πολλά μου στον DimitrisT και douzoune!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:  Να είστε καλά!

----------


## ndimitr93

Aegean Star....
Αναχώρηση από Σούδα, 18-06-09....
Αφιερωμένη στους DimitrisT και opelmanos.... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Νίκο για την ωραία φωτό!!

----------


## gioannis13

Τι δουλεια εχει στην Αμφιλοχια ? και περασε πρωι - πρωι για Κορινθιακο.Ποιος θα μας πει ?

----------


## dokimakos21

Φορτωνει για να μεταφερει γυψοσανιδες για Κυπρο-Χαιφα.... :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Κλασσικό φορτίο!

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει συζητηθεί... Αλλά αν προσέξετε ο καταπέλτης του δεν σφραγίζει το χώρο του γκαράζ απλά ανέρχεται και συγκρατείται... Την δουλειά του κλεισίματος αλλά και της προστασίας του χώρου φόρτωσης αναλαμβάνει ένα πέτασμα... Αλλά θα ήθελα να μας εξηγήσει τους όρους και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας, κάποιος που γνωρίζει καλύτερα το πλοίο... Έχω έναν στο μυαλό μου... Απόστολε...

----------


## sylver23

Ιδιαίτερα  μου έχει κάνει ο Απόστολος απο το μσν.Οπότε τον περιμένουμε και εδώ.
Παρακάτω μία φώτο άσχετη του σταρ αλλά για να έχετε μία ιδέα στο μυαλό.


PB028972.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Σε πολλά παλιά πλοία Ro/Ro (αλλα και σε αρκετα Ferry) τον ρόλο της στεγανοποίησης του γκαράζ αναλάμβανε όχι ο ίδιος ο καταπέλτης, αλλά κάποια υδατοσταγανή θύρα η οποία με διάφορους μηχανισμούς (πχ συρταρωτη) έκλεινε το γκαράζ πρίν ή μετά τον καταπέλτη. Το ίδιο περίπου σύστημα έχουν τα πλοία της άνω σειράς, το Έτζιαν Πέρλ και Πόντος και άλλα πολλά! Τα μειονεκτήματα του συστήματος είναι οι έξτρα μηχανισμοί και εγκαταστάσεις, ο έξτρα χρόνος που απαιτείτε για τον χειρισμό της θύρας. Φυσικά σε κάποιες εγκαταστασεις όπως του Περλ που ο καταπέλτης περιστρέφετε στην πλευρά τέτοιος μηχανισμός ειναι επιβεβλημένος.

----------


## harlek

Αμφιλοχία, καλοκαίρι του 2008.

ae.jpg

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Καπετάνιος είναι ο cpt. Δημήτρης Λειβαδάρος?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Έτζιαν Σταρ αναχωρώντας από το λιμάνι της Σούδας το καλοκαίρι του 2009...*

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ -Στον ΝΜΔ...*
*PC211752.JPG*

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια γεύση από την πλώρη του στν ΝΜΔ δίπλα στο ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ
P1260507.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ετζίαν Στάρ σήμερα το πρωΐ στο Ν.Μ.Δ

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά έχουμε κανένα νέο για το πλοίο?Ολοκλήρωσε τις επισκευές του ??
Κατά πότε ακούγεται να ξεκινήσει και σε ποιά γραμμή?

----------


## nikosnasia

Το πλοίο λευκό σε μία διανυκτέρευση του στη Μυτιλήνη το 2004.
Pict2004091.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Το πλοίο λευκό σε μία διανυκτέρευση του στη Μυτιλήνη το 2004.
> Pict2004091.jpg


Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτή η φωτό  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα στη Δραπετσώνα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87653

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87654

----------


## VERA

EXOUME KANA NEO?KINEITAI TIPOTA?

----------


## dokimakos21

> EXOUME KANA NEO?KINEITAI TIPOTA?


VERA το πλοιο βρισκετε ακομα στο Περαμα..!Περιμενει την επανεξεταση απο το ΣΑΣ για την δρομολογιση του στις γραμμες:
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟΣ
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΑΝΙΑ

Υ.Γ. Καλα ταξιδια να εχεις.! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Aegean Star στο λιμάνι της Χίου 
DSCF6750.jpg

DSCF6753.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Και αυτό τα χάλια του έχει για τόσο καιρό που καθόταν.Κύριοι τα πλοία θέλουν συντήρηση όχι μόνο πετρέλαιο, η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο σουβλάκια να τρώτε και μπύρες όλη μέρα :Mad:

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή ένα πλοίο με μερικά τρεξίματα ειναι ασυντήρητο? Απορώ καμια φορά πώς βλέπετε τα πράγματα...

----------


## douzoune

Μια χαρά είναι το βαποράκι!!! Ro-Ro είναι!!!
Λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση του από την Μυτιλήνη χθες βράδυ!
Για τον Apostolos
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101223

----------


## opelmanos

Τι θα πει ρο-ρο είναι??Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό το σκεπτικό πραγματικά .Καράβι δεν είναι και αυτό δεν χρειάζεται συντήρηση δεν βγάζει ψωμί για την εταιρεία??Καθόταν τόσο καιρό σε ακινησία και αντί να το κάνουν έστω ένα φρεσκάρισμα να μην φαίνονται οι σκουριές δεν κάναν απολύτως τίποτα.Αν το δείς από κοντά Απόστολε θα καταλάβεις !Που πρίν 2 -3 χρόνια που αυτά τα βαποράκια έλαμπαν όποτε έβγαιναν από την επισκευή. και χαιρόσουν να τα βλέπεις..Τώρα ξεζούμισμα μέχρι αηδίας όμως..

----------


## gnikles

> Τι θα πει ρο-ρο είναι??Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό το σκεπτικό πραγματικά .Καράβι δεν είναι και αυτό δεν χρειάζεται συντήρηση δεν βγάζει ψωμί για την εταιρεία??Καθόταν τόσο καιρό σε ακινησία και αντί να το κάνουν έστω ένα φρεσκάρισμα να μην φαίνονται οι σκουριές δεν κάναν απολύτως τίποτα.Αν το δείς από κοντά Απόστολε θα καταλάβεις !Που πρίν 2 -3 χρόνια που αυτά τα βαποράκια έλαμπαν όποτε έβγαιναν από την επισκευή. και χαιρόσουν να τα βλέπεις..Τώρα ξεζούμισμα μέχρι αηδίας όμως..


 Γεια σου ρε Μάνο με τα ωραία σου!!!Αν δεν το συντηρούσανε Μανο ούτε μπροστά οι μηχανές δεν θα έπαιρναν μετά απο τόσο καιρό.Τώρα για τα εξωτερικά συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη ro-ro είναι δεν πουλάει εμφάνιση. :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Γεια σου ρε Μάνο με τα ωραία σου!!!Αν δεν το συντηρούσανε Μανο ούτε μπροστά οι μηχανές δεν θα έπαιρναν μετά απο τόσο καιρό.Τώρα για τα εξωτερικά συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη ro-ro είναι δεν πουλάει εμφάνιση.


Φίλε μου συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά αν διαβάσεις το μύνημα μου δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενάς σε θέματα συντήρησης μηχανολογικού τομέα.... ξέρεις ότι ενοοώ θέμα βαψίματος.....η εκτός αν το λές επίτηδες για να μου την σπάσεις......τότε πάω πάσο.....Για τον Αρχάγγελο όμως σε πείραζε που ήταν κακοποιημένος γιατί σε αυτό δεν έλεγες σιγά μωρέ ρο-ρό έιναι? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Και τι πειράζει που δέν ειναι βαμένο? Γουστο του και καπέλο του να μην το βάφει ο Αγαπητός! Γιατι να πετάξει 10000 ευρώ σε μπογιές σε περίοδο κρίσης την στιγμή που θα τα δώσει στην συντήρηση της μηχανής! Η λαμαρίνα ειναι στα επίπεδα που απαιτεί ο RINA? Μήπως διαβάσατε ότι φέτος ήταν ο νηογνώμονας με τις λειγότερες παρατηρήσεις στο Paris MOU? Αυτοί ειναι ανόητοι? Ολα τα βαπόρια ειναι με τρεξίματα και σκουρίτσες, τώρα αν θέλουμε να τα βγάζουμε λαμπερά στις φωτογραφίες μας τι να πώ... Απλά σε λίγο θα μας κρεμάσουν τα κουδούνια της Αγιάσου και θα μας αρχίσουν στα αποκριάτικα τραγούδια...

----------


## nikosnasia

> Και τι πειράζει που δέν ειναι βαμένο? Γουστο του και καπέλο του να μην το βάφει ο Αγαπητός! Γιατι να πετάξει 10000 ευρώ σε μπογιές σε περίοδο κρίσης την στιγμή που θα τα δώσει στην συντήρηση της μηχανής! Η λαμαρίνα ειναι στα επίπεδα που απαιτεί ο RINA? Μήπως διαβάσατε ότι φέτος ήταν ο νηογνώμονας με τις λειγότερες παρατηρήσεις στο Paris MOU? Αυτοί ειναι ανόητοι? Ολα τα βαπόρια ειναι με τρεξίματα και σκουρίτσες, τώρα αν θέλουμε να τα βγάζουμε λαμπερά στις φωτογραφίες μας τι να πώ... Απλά σε λίγο θα μας κρεμάσουν τα κουδούνια της Αγιάσου και θα μας αρχίσουν στα αποκριάτικα τραγούδια...


Απόστολε πολύ δυναμικό και εύστοχο σε βρίσκω τελευταία.

----------


## opelmanos

[QUOTE=Apostolos;376572]τώρα αν θέλουμε να τα βγάζουμε λαμπερά στις φωτογραφίες μας τι να πώ... QUOTE]Καραβολάτρες δεν είμαστε Αποστόλη??Ενοείται ότι μας αρέσει να τα βλέπουμε περιποιημένα τα βαποράκια και σε καλή κατάσταση...΄όσο για τους πλοιοκτήτες αναφέρθηκα δυό πόστ πρίν...και κάτι άλλο γιατί δεν τα ξαναβάφουν λευκά όπως πρίν 6 χρόνια ???

----------


## giannisk88

Όπως και σε άλλα θέματα όπου εμείς ώς καραβολάτρες δε συμφωνούμε με τους πλοιοκτήτες έτσι και σε αυτό το τομέα (βαψίματος) δε μπορούμε να μπούμε στη δική τους λογική. Η λογική τους (των πλοιοκτητών των ΡΟ/ΡΟ πάντα) λέει ότι τα πλοία είναι τα εργαλεία για να δίνουν ψωμί σε εκείνους και στους εργαζόμενους τους, τώρα αν στις φωτογραφίες μας δε φαίνονται καθαρά ή αν δεν είναι βαμένα άσπρα Μάνο το έχουν στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού τους για να μή πω κάπου αλλού. Η δουλεία των πλοίων των επιβατικών είναι να μεταφέρουν το κόσμο με ασφάλεια και να μπαίνει ο επιβάτης και να λέει ωραίο πλοίο μπράβο που το συντηρούν, στη περίπτωση του ΡΟ/ΡΟ τα φορτηγά ή τα οχήματα που παίρνουν μέσα δεν εχουν μιλιά να πούν τη γνώμη τους ούτε μυαλό να πάνε με άλλο καράβι επειδή αυτό εχει τρεξίματα, εφόσον εκείνοι που τα στέλνουν στην εταιρία του ΡΟ/ΡΟ να τα μεταφέρει γνωρίζουν οτι θα φτάσουν με ασφάλεια... Ας μή σκεφτόμαστε ρε παιδιά συνεχως με τη γνώμη του όμορφου σε όλα τα πλοία, δεν είναι όλα το ίδιο!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ας μή σκεφτόμαστε ρε παιδιά συνεχως με τη γνώμη του όμορφου σε όλα τα πλοία, δεν είναι όλα το ίδιο!!


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο...αλλά από την στιγμή που βγαίνει σε ακινησία επισκευή το βαπόρι πρέπει να του κάνουν έστω ένα καλό βαψιμο μια φορα το χρόνο και στα δρομολόγια μέχρι να ξααβγεί για επισκευή να μην του κάνουν τίποτα ούτε πινελια!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Αegean Star..Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη...Aς ελπίσουμε ότι κάποτε θα βαφτεί και μάλιστα λευκό ώστε να το βγάζουμε πιό λαμπερές και ζωντανές φωτό τώρα που είναι καθαρός ο καιρός.Οι μπογιές μπορεί να είναι ακριβές αλλα τα όνειρα τουλάχιστον είναι τσάμπα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104305
Αφιερωμένη στους :nikosnasia ,Apostolos,VERA,Thanasis89

----------


## opelmanos

H συνέχεια της προηγούμενης φωτ'ο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104943

----------


## Giovanaut

Εχω μια απορια....???

Πσσα φορτηγα πια εχει η Μυτιληνη και ανεβαινουν ποσταλια, RO/RO και θελουν να βαλουν κι αλλα...???

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι και τα επικίνδυνα φορτία. Αλλά ακόμα και τότε η ερώτησή σου είναι αρκετά εύστοχη !  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ-Στην Χίο κατα την σημερινή 2ωρη του παραμονη..!*
*Για τους Apostolos,Vera,Opelmanos,Thanasis89,Douzoune,Giova  naut,DimitrisT.,Nikosnasia,Vinman,Leo.!!*
*DSC07462.jpg*

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Φωτάρα ! Να είσαι καλά ! Είναι πολύ όμορφη...

----------


## Giovanaut

Ενα ευχαριστω κι απο εμενα στον Φωτη, για την ομορφη φωτο του...!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

AEGEAN STAR - Στην Χίο 21/9/2010
Για τους Apostolos,Thanasis89,Gionavaut,Dimitris T.,Arxidokimos..!
DSC07465.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποτε είχε άλλη εμφάνιση και λιγότερα τρεξίματα!!!!

star.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Κάποτε είχε άλλη εμφάνιση και λιγότερα τρεξίματα!!!!
> 
> star.jpg


 ΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨ.Απλά απαιχτη.Αν το έχεις και σε λευκό  με τα συνιάλα του Αγαπητού σε παρακαλώ ανέβασε το!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

nai an yparxei

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Mια προσφατη φωτο για τον φιλο μου τον cpt. mimis που του αρεσουν τα συγκεκριμενα πλοια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9233


 ontws ypaxei megali trela me ta ro/ro. euxaristw

----------


## Giovanaut

Για ολους τους παραπανω φιλους και τους λατρεις των Ro/Ro....!!!
Σαββατο πρωι στη Μυτιληνη...!!!

DSC06666.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή φωτογραφία του πλοίου να "παλεύει " με τα κύματα.
DSCF8374c.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σημερινή φωτογραφία του πλοίου να "παλεύει " με τα κύματα.
> DSCF8374c.jpg


Γεια σου Μητσο, με τα ωραια σου....!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Δημήτρη μπράβο για την εικόνα και το κρύο που έφαγες για να το βγάλεις

----------


## KABODETHS

από τις 11.30 που έφθασε έξω από το λιμάνι (έχει αυτη την κλιση), δύο φορές προσπάθησε να μπει αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε αφού οι καιρικές συνθήκες δεν το επιτρέπουν

----------


## sylver23

Μπράβο Δήμητρη!!Να πω οτι ζηλεύω??Θα το πώ

Aπό ότι βλέπω στο ais τώρα είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ύπέροχη φωτο φίλε DimitrisT και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Έφαγαν καλάααααα :Wink: .

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ γίνετε το ζήτημα... Τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ σταματάνε με το 9άρη... Τα καημένα τα ρο/ρο με όμοιους και παραπάνω κινδύνους (ευλεκτα κλπ) και με μειωμένο πλήρωμα μπορούν να εκτελούν τα δρομολόγια???

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Και εδώ γίνετε το ζήτημα... Τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ σταματάνε με το 9άρη... Τα καημένα τα ρο/ρο με όμοιους και παραπάνω κινδύνους (ευλεκτα κλπ) και με μειωμένο πλήρωμα μπορούν να εκτελούν τα δρομολόγια???


Από το στόμα μου το πήρες, Απόστολε, και δυστυχώς....  Θυμήσου την κουβέντα μας πρόσφατα.

----------


## Apostolos

Με είπανε σήμερα γκαντέμη αλλα πράγμα που φαίνετε...
Α καλά κλασσικά φταίει ο Πλοίαρχος...

----------


## sparti

Γιατι φταιει ο πλοιαρχος..........??????????

----------


## Thanasis89

Ειρωνικά το λέει ο Απόστολος...  :Smile:

----------


## sparti

Α οκ.................

----------


## vagelis

http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.co...%BF%CF%85.html

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οδήγηση υπό την επήρεια ναρκωτικών ουσιών δηλαδή..........τι άλλο θα δούμε; Έυχομαι πάντως να ήταν απλά μια άτυχη στιγμή και να μη συνέβαινε τίποτα παραπάνω (δηλ να μην ήταν υπό την επήρεια της ουσίας) καθώς και αν ήταν τελικά να είναι μεμονωμένο περιστατικό........*

*Το τι συνέβη ας το αφήσουμε να το κρίνουν οι αρμόδιοι από τη δικαιοσύνη.........*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aegaen Star βρίσκετε αγκυροβολημένο στη ράδα του Πειραιά. Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα μπει δεξαμενή;;

AEGEAN STAR 01 23-12-2010.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ αφού την άραξε για λίγο στο αγκυροβόλιο,γύρω στις 13:00 έκανε την εμφάνιση του στον ΝΜΔ..

Για όλους εσάς...
PC235160.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε dokimakos21 είχες καλή μπάζα σήμερα, εκεί που την άραξες :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Apostolos

Η αναχώρηση του Aegean Star απο την Μυτιλήνη...

star.jpg

star2.jpg

Ουδέν σχόλιο...

----------


## trelaras

Σε μαύρα χάλια το έχουν το ταλαίπωρο....:-(

----------


## crow

Αμα το ψεκασεις με αντισκοριακο θα εξαφανιστει! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Αν θέλει ο κυρ-Κώστας θα το ξανακάνει έτσι...

star.jpg

Αν όχι θα ακολουθήσει το SKY

----------


## Ergis

> Η αναχώρηση του Aegean Star απο την Μυτιλήνη...
> 
> star.jpg
> 
> star2.jpg
> 
> Ουδέν σχόλιο...


ποσα χρονια εχει να παει για συντηρηση;

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Απ'ότι βλέπω και το Αρχάγγελος στα ίδια χάλια είναι αλλά αυτό εδώ είναι υπό διάλυση με τόση σκουριά άρα και μηδενική συντήρηση...


 ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ.
Η ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ. Η ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΤΑΙ...  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Aegean Star στις 13/01/2011 στο ΝΜΔ. Υπήρχε μία κινητικότητα στο γκαράζ (εκτός του σκύλου) και ήταν μέσα και ένα βυτίο. Χαρισμένη σε cpt. mimis, minoan, Εργης, Apostolos και όλους ους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 

AEGEAN STAR 03 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> To Aegean Star στις 13/01/2011 στο ΝΜΔ. Υπήρχε μία κινητικότητα στο γκαράζ (εκτός του σκύλου) και ήταν μέσα και ένα βυτίο. Χαρισμένη σε cpt. mimis, minoan, Εργης, Apostolos και όλους ους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> AEGEAN STAR 03 13-01-2011.jpg


 ΤΟ ΒΥΤΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΛΟΠΑΔΙΚΟ - ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΑΔΕΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ. ΟΝΤΩΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΙΝΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.

----------


## vaggos_saos

> ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ.
> Η ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ. Η ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΤΑΙ...


Αυτή την λογική πάλι εγώ φίλε c.mimis δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω !!!  :Surprised:  Τι θα πεί δηλ ας είναι το πλοίο μέσα στην σκουριά και ας γυρίζει η προπέλα να κυκλοφορεί και να δουλεύει ο κόσμος ???Γιατί δηλ να δουλέυουν οι άνθρωποι σε ένα ασυντήρητο σκαρί υπό διάλυση, το βρίσκεις σωστό εσύ αυτό ???? :Confused:  Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να υπήρχαν πλοία να δούλευε ο κόσμος αλλά να ήταν συντηρημένα όπως πρέπει να είναι? Πώς θα σου φαινόταν εσένα να σε στέλναν να δούλευες σε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί και να μην μπορούσες να μιλήσεις για να μην χάσεις την θέση και να σου λέγαν αν δεν σου αρέσει σήκω και φύγε?? Θα σου άρεσε αυτό ?Δέν το νομίζω!!! ¶νθρωποι φίλε μου τα κυβερνάν τα ταξιδέυουν και διαμένουν στα βαπόρια όχι ζώα και η ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής και γενικά η διαβίωση προπάντων είναι πολύ πιο σημαντική από το να μην υπάρχει μεροκάματο..  Ας τα συντηρούν όσο πρέπει ώστε να είναι αξιόπλοα και ασφαλές για τον κόσμο που δουλέυει με καλές συνθήκες διαβίωσης και μετά ας υπάρχουν άφθονα πλοία ώστε να δουλεύει ο κόσμος !!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Αυτή την λογική πάλι εγώ φίλε c.mimis δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω !!!  Τι θα πεί δηλ ας είναι το πλοίο μέσα στην σκουριά και ας γυρίζει η προπέλα να κυκλοφορεί και να δουλεύει ο κόσμος ???Γιατί δηλ να δουλέυουν οι άνθρωποι σε ένα ασυντήρητο σκαρί υπό διάλυση, το βρίσκεις σωστό εσύ αυτό ???? Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να υπήρχαν πλοία να δούλευε ο κόσμος αλλά να ήταν συντηρημένα όπως πρέπει να είναι? Πώς θα σου φαινόταν εσένα να σε στέλναν να δούλευες σε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί και να μην μπορούσες να μιλήσεις για να μην χάσεις την θέση και να σου λέγαν αν δεν σου αρέσει σήκω και φύγε?? Θα σου άρεσε αυτό ?Δέν το νομίζω!!! ¶νθρωποι φίλε μου τα κυβερνάν τα ταξιδέυουν και διαμένουν στα βαπόρια όχι ζώα και η ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής και γενικά η διαβίωση προπάντων είναι πολύ πιο σημαντική από το να μην υπάρχει μεροκάματο.. Ας τα συντηρούν όσο πρέπει ώστε να είναι αξιόπλοα και ασφαλές για τον κόσμο που δουλέυει με καλές συνθήκες διαβίωσης και μετά ας υπάρχουν άφθονα πλοία ώστε να δουλεύει ο κόσμος !!


 Ο ΕΚΣΙΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ - ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ - ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ. ΒΟΗΘΑΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ Η ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΞΙΟΠΛΟΟ Ή ΟΧΙ. Η ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΑΝΑΞΙΟΠΛΟΪΑ. ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΟΠΛΟΪΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΦΟΡΕΙΣ. ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΨΩΜΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ. 
-ΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΨΩΜΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ. ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΑΣΟΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ "ΑΗΔΟΝΙΑ" ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ "ΚΟΡΑΚΙΑ".

----------


## pantelis2009

AEGEAN STAR στις 11-02-2011 δηλ. ένα μήνα μετά και ουδεμία κίνηση υπάρχει και το πλοίο συνεχίζει να σκουριάζει :Sad: .
Χαριμένες σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους του θέματος.


AEGEAN STAR 04 11-02-2011.jpgAEGEAN STAR 05 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΨΕΥΤΗΣ... ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ ΟΜΩΣ. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ Η ΝΑΥΛΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΑΜ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΕΣ... ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΝΜΔ ΕΤΣΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλος ένας μήνας πέρασε απο την τελευταία μου φωτο και το πλοίο είναι ακόμη εκεί. Ακόμα και οι λέντιες έχουν λασκάρει, αλλά κανείς δεν κάνει τίποτε :Sad: .
Φωτο στις 18/03/2011. Χαριμένη σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους του θέματος.


AEGEAN STAR 06 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Μια λυση υπαρχει μονο...
 :Sad: 
Ενα ακομη ταξιδι για τη γειτονο χωρα. Μακαρι να χω αδικο.

----------


## dokimakos21

To ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ σήμερα κατα την μεθόρμιση του από τον Ν.Μ.Δ. στο Πέραμα....

P4136520.JPG P4136549.jpg P4136551.JPG

----------


## cpt. mimis

Να περιμένουμε κάτι καλό ή να είναι πιο κοντά στη ντάνα?  :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μεγάλη κινητικότητα υπάρχει από το πρωί  σήμερα στη ντάνα πλοίων που βρίσκεται νότια του κόλπου, κοντά στο Μπατσί  της Σαλαμίνας. Πέντε ρυμουλκά, τα ΕΚΤΩΡ και ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Λυμπουσάκη,  ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ, ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VI και X του Παναγιωτάκη, τριγυρίζουν στο σημείο  τις τελευταίες ώρες.
> 
> Να θυμίσουμε ότι στη ντάνα βρίσκονται εδώ και καιρό εκτός δύο-τριών  φορτηγών πλοίων, τα Ro-Ro AEGEAN HEAVEN, AEGEAN STAR, AEGEAN FANTASY,  AMMARI, ενώ λίγο καιρό μετά την παρακάτω φωτό (Σεπτέμβριος 2012)  προστέθηκε το Ro-Ro CLAUDIA M, και την περασμένη άνοιξη το  κρουαζιερόπλοιο CORAL μετά την αναχώρηση για scrap του THE CALYPSO.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150009
> _Κόλπος Ελευσίνας - 09/2012_


Από τα πέντε προαναφερόμενα ρυμουλκά, ένα μόνο, το _ΕΚΤΩΡ_, συνέχισε από τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας με προορισμό το Aliaga, και όπως με πληροφόρησε ο ...ανταποκριτής μας στη Σαλαμίνα (Παντελής), παρέλαβε το _AEGEAN STAR_ για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## opelmanos

Τουλάχιστον ξυλόθηκε κανένα ανταλακτικό για τον Ταξιάρχη αν ο μη γένητο χρειαστεί?

----------


## flash13

τοση ωρα εκει τα ρυμουλκα ο ανταποκριτης μας καμια φωτογραφια?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> τοση ωρα εκει τα ρυμουλκα ο ανταποκριτης μας καμια φωτογραφια?


Καλό -και απαραίτητο- είναι να διαβάζουμε προσεκτικά τα ποστ πριν απαντήσουμε. Δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι ο Παντελής παρακολουθούσε δια ζώσης τις κινήσεις των ρυμουλκών επί ώρες στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Αυτές τις κινήσεις τις παρατήρησα προσωπικά σήμερα το πρωί στο marinetraffic.

Ο Παντελής μου μετέφερε (διά τηλεφώνου) την πληροφορία ότι το _ΕΚΤΩΡ_ ρυμουλκούσε το _AEGEAN STAR_, όπως το είδε από την παραλία στα Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας (άλλο η Ελευσίνα, άλλο το Μπατσί και άλλο τα Παλούκια) όπου βρίσκεται και η μόνιμη κατοικία του. Και οπωσδήποτε δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να είχε μαζί του εκείνη την στιγμή φωτογραφική μηχανή.

----------


## flash13

κριμα.δεν πειραζει.αλλη φορα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Τουλάχιστον ξυλόθηκε κανένα ανταλακτικό για τον Ταξιάρχη αν ο μη γένητο χρειαστεί?


Και η νορβηγική αυτή πορτάδα όσο περνά ο καιρός συρρικνώνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο! Πραγματικά κρίμα γιατί είναι όμορφα σκαριά. 
Ο Αpostolos όπως μας είχε πει, ο Ταξιάρχης προμηθευόταν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ανταλλακτικά από τον Αρχάγγελο, άρα τώρα ίσως κάτι να πρόλαβε να πάρει κι απ' το Aegean Star.

_Καλό ταξίδι......!_

----------


## cpt. mimis

Εκτός από το ταξιάρχης έμεινε κάποιο άλλο; Όλα τα ΡοΡο σιγά σιγά αραιωνουν...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σιγά σιγά οι υπεύθυνοι ας μεταφέρουν το παρόν θέμα στην ενότητα των ιστορικών πια πλοίων..... :Apologetic:

----------


## npapad

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ στο Ηράκλειο στις 26-6-2003 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)
F1130020 (26-6-2003).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ στο Ηράκλειο στις 26-6-2003 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)
> F1130020 (26-6-2003).jpg


Στο τέλος του ακομοντέσιου διακρίνεται το flume που συζητούσαμε στο θέμα του ΙΩΣΗΦ Κ,ποστ 9.

----------


## gioros

> Στο τέλος του ακομοντέσιου διακρίνεται το flume που συζητούσαμε στο θέμα του ΙΩΣΗΦ Κ,ποστ 9.


Μιλάς για το balast tank?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιλάς για το balast tank?


Αυτό εκει πάνω παίζει τον ρόλο stabilizer όπως εξήγησα.

----------

